# Drive Thru Covid Shots for 50 yr old Vets at VA Houston



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

VISN 16 â€" Houston VA Medical Center â€" Announcement

VETERANS HEALTH
ADMINISTRATION UPDATE

VISN 16 â€" Houston VA Medical Center â€" Announcement

Dear Veteran,

Your VA is proud to offer the COVID vaccine to all *enrolled* Veterans ages 50 and over!

This week we will be opening a special Drive thru vaccine clinic on our main hospital campus, located at 2002 Holcombe Blvd, Houston, TX 77030. The Drive-Thru Clinic will be open Wednesday through Friday, February 24-26, from noon to 6 p.m. and Saturday, February 27, from 8 a.m. to noon.

Enter through our Almeda gate to get the COVID vaccine at the VA Regional Office on our campus without leaving the comfort of your car. No appointment is necessary for these drive thru vaccine clinics.

Veterans will receive a two-dose series of vaccinations and will receive an appointment for their second vaccine dose when they check in to get the first dose.

If you are 50 years and older and would prefer to make an appointment to get the COVID vaccine at our main medical center during the week, call us at *713-794-8985*. If you already have an appointment to get the vaccine, please keep your appointment.

Thank you for choosing the Houston VA as your healthcare provider. It is our honor and privilege to serve you.


----------

